# RO or RODI for your other pet???



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I was wondering do you guy give RO or RODI water to your dogs or cats? My water from my condo seem not that good now because my dog vomiting had vomiting after management fixed something to the water system so I am giving hiim bottle spring water. I am just thinking to connect the water just before it go into the menbrane and the di resin.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

RO you can drink but RODI is not great for prolonged periods. Apprently it has a leaching effect on minerals in the body


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CamH said:


> RO you can drink but RODI is not great for prolonged periods. Apprently it has a leaching effect on minerals in the body


So As long as I connect the water before it go into the DI then it is safe for me and my dog to drink?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

You could just take out the DI filter and run as usual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

CamH said:


> You could just take out the DI filter and run as usual
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But I got a saltwater tank that need DI resin.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Remove the DI resin and make a batch of RO water for consumption. Get some containers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I put a bypass valve before the DI. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

That saves time. Very convenient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so what I gonna do is I remove the DI when I get water for myself and my dog. When I need water for my saltwater tank then i just put the DI back.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a bypass before the resin. Ro water come at 182 TDS which is good for drinking.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

My TDS is 8 before the resin and my unit is new


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Just contact Aquatic life couple days ago and they replied me today. They said plastic housing of the rodi filters do not have the proper certification for human consumption but They know a lot of people that use it for that specific purpose even though we don't recommend it. So I guess it will leach some harmful material into the water? Should I still give the water to my boy? Right now we are giving him bottle spring water only.


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

I personally wouldn't drink RODI water.

If you keep your filter under the kitchen sink, get yourself a pressure tank and drinking water tap. Bulk Reef Supply sells all that together as kit. Basically you tap into your system before the DI resin and you get a separate faucet on your counter that puts out RO filtered water on demand.

If you don't want to do it yourself, call one of the companies that install standard drinking water RO systems in homes and pay them to come out and do the modification to your system.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

bruno129 said:


> I personally wouldn't drink RODI water.
> 
> If you keep your filter under the kitchen sink, get yourself a pressure tank and drinking water tap. Bulk Reef Supply sells all that together as kit. Basically you tap into your system before the DI resin and you get a separate faucet on your counter that puts out RO filtered water on demand.
> 
> If you don't want to do it yourself, call one of the companies that install standard drinking water RO systems in homes and pay them to come out and do the modification to your system.


 I am just going to collect the water before it go into the menbrane and DI resin so is not going to be rodi water. The unit i have is a porable one so I dont keep my rodi unit under the sink. The question I am asking is should I give the water to my dog even I by pass it from the menbrane and DI as Aquatic life just told me the plastic housing of the filters do not have the proper certification for human consumption


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

andy said:


> I am just going to collect the water before it go into the menbrane and DI resin so is not going to be rodi water. The unit i have is a porable one so I dont keep my rodi unit under the sink. The question I am asking is should I give the water to my dog even I by pass it from the menbrane and DI as Aquatic life just told me the plastic housing of the filters do not have the proper certification for human consumption


Don't collect it before the membrane. Collect it after the membrane but before the resin. All you need is at quick connect T, a ball valve and a few feet of tubing.

And like I said in the first sentence: "I personally wouldn't drink RODI water". That also means I wouldn't give it to my pets either.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

It's not healthy to drink, nor is it healthy for pets. If you bypass the DI, its fine. I use my RODI for many other purposes, like horticulture, but my pets drink tap water.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, I gotta ask. The situation with your condo happened, and now you want to drink bottled water, or RO water forever? It might be coincidence that your dog got sick the same time as work was going on in the building, or it might be connected, but what is everyone else in the building doing? How are everyone else's dogs?
If you are going to permanently drink filtered water, then get a good water filter for human consumption (and pet consumption) as the idea of using a filter "not intended for human use" long term is probably worse for you than the yuck water you had for a few days.

So if this is a long term solution, make good decisions.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

bruno129 said:


> Don't collect it before the membrane. Collect it after the membrane but before the resin. All you need is at quick connect T, a ball valve and a few feet of tubing.
> 
> And like I said in the first sentence: "I personally wouldn't drink RODI water". That also means I wouldn't give it to my pets either.


Because after DI all mineral had been removed so is not good for human and pets? Well what I can do is I give my dog a bottle of spring once a week.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Hey, I gotta ask. The situation with your condo happened, and now you want to drink bottled water, or RO water forever? It might be coincidence that your dog got sick the same time as work was going on in the building, or it might be connected, but what is everyone else in the building doing? How are everyone else's dogs?
> If you are going to permanently drink filtered water, then get a good water filter for human consumption (and pet consumption) as the idea of using a filter "not intended for human use" long term is probably worse for you than the yuck water you had for a few days.
> 
> So if this is a long term solution, make good decisions.


No is not coincidence for sure because after they did something with the water system they stick a notice on the message board to telling us not to drink hot water from the tap directly or use hot water from the tap for cooking so in two time I tried to get cold water from the tap then let it sit in a glass bottle for a while just to warm it up then he did vomit on both time so this is why I started to giving him bottle spring water. The reason i wanna give up on bottle water because it is causing too much waste by dumping a lot of plastic water bottle which is so bad for our planet I think

Forgive me to ask this question. What is the difference between aquarium ro system and the one that is for human consumption? The other Resident are usually boil the water before drinking it just like making water for coffee or some of them got a water filter system in their unit and for their pets they just giving them bottle spring water.


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

andy said:


> Because after DI all mineral had been removed so is not good for human and pets? Well what I can do is I give my dog a bottle of spring once a week.


Sounds like you're confused about what exactly the different parts of your RODI system do.

I suggested you collect the water AFTER the membrane and BEFORE the resin.

I'm going to assume that you have a four stage system. A typical four stage system consists of these parts:

Sediment filter->Carbon block->Reverse Osmosis membrane->De-ionization Resin.

The sediment filter basically removes only dirt. The Carbon block will remove chlorine and other chemicals. The Reverse Osmosis membrane does the final filtration and the De-ionization resin will remove the minerals.

If you collect water before the membrane, you are getting water that has only been through the sediment filter and the carbon block - if that's good enough for you, just get yourself a Brita water filter.

I don't believe that there is any difference at all from our systems to a system certified for human drinking water, other than a little "NSF" sticker.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

The answer above is totally correct. There is no difference between the systems if you T off the valve before the DI. I use that water for drinking, ice cubes and my pets.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Where I can get those T valve?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Check home depot. You won't find a T valve, it would be a T connector and a valve.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/3-way-ball-valve-with-john-guest-1-4-push-connect.html


----------

